# What's it like being posted in Saint-Hubert (Airforce)



## abejackson (26 Oct 2014)

I'm in Borden and doing my training. 
I just got my first posting message and the military is going to send me to Saint-Hubert. It's time for me to brush up on my French and start improving it. 
I'm an AVS tech and hope to work on helicopters. I think Griffon is the only helo that's in the base. But any other aircraft in CFB Saint-Hubert?
As far as I know Saint-Hubert is a small base and a part of Wing Kingston. Please let me know. I wanna find out about it as much as possible before going there.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Oct 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CFB_St._Hubert

http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/cfb-montreal/index.page

Apparantly the RCAF site does not list any of the Helicopter Sqns or their Bases.  Something that seems quite common.


----------



## Jorkapp (26 Oct 2014)

438 ETAH is the only RCAF unit at St-Hubert, and they only fly the Griffon. 438 ETAH belongs to 1 Wing.


----------



## trampbike (26 Oct 2014)

Lots of very experienced guys there.
You get to live in Montréal, or very close to it.
I did my pilot OJT there, and loved it.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Oct 2014)

http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/1-wing/438-squadron.page


----------



## origami (27 Oct 2014)

I'm a reservist with the 34th Service Battalion which is also located on the St-Hubert base. I don't know much about the 438 Squadron, but I can tell you a bit about the base. It's a very small and quiet base and is located about 20 minutes from downtown Montreal. Most people at the base and in the surrounding area are Francophone but most people can speak English as well. They have military housing available right near the base, but if you want to find an Anglophone community I would recommend getting a place in Montreal. There is public transportation available near the base, but I prefer driving to the base since the bus schedules don't always fit well with the army schedule. There's a small gym on the base, but the bigger gyms, health centers and main military offices are in Longue-Pointe or Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu (both about 30 minutes from the base). 

That's about all I can tell about the base itself, if you want to more info about finding a place to live in Montreal, you can send me a PM.


----------



## abejackson (23 Dec 2014)

Thanks for all the replies but my posting was switched to Bagotville.
Now I have to start thinking about going there.


----------



## pratch (28 Dec 2014)

Did you get to see St-Hubert or have you not left Borden?


----------



## kevytj (13 Feb 2019)

How's your experience in Bagotville? How is learning in the CF18s? 
Even though it's fighter jets you are on, will those skills transfer easily over to the civilian world?

Sent from my ASUS_Z01HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Loachman (13 Feb 2019)

From his profile, he's not logged in since 22 March last year.


----------

